# Starting an older horse - is it worth it??



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

What could you expect when trying to start a 9 y/o mare that has had no handling at all. Is is worth a try? Not halter broke, next to impossible to catch etc. 
She has good feet because she has been on decomposed granite all her life. She's not a mustang, just someone's backyard project gone wrong. She doesn't like people and may have some bad habit she picked up along the way..... What are your thoughts? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It should be worth it. In fact, it's generally easier so long as they've just been ignored. The only time it's not worth it is if someone has pulled her out and "broke" her every year or two and given her all kinds of bad habits.

But 9, healthy and just doesn't want to be messed with (which is perfectly normal if no one ever really has) should tame down and train faster then a colt, seeing as she'll have an attention span.


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

horses are much like children there all different and respond to different things the age isnt a big problem it is her treatment with previous owners. As long as she isnt dangerous I mean a biter when stressed or a kicker you can try. In my experience the best way to get a horse to get easier to catch is to walk it down meaning grab a small bucket of feed and walk until she stops then offer her a bit out of the bucket but make her come those last 2 or 3 steps to you this might take 10 or 12 trips to the pasture but in time it will work, try to pet her when she takes a bite and show her you mean no harm, in time she will learn to trust you and let you touch her and let you walk up to her. Work your way to slipping a lead rope over her neck and get to where you can rub all over her head before you try to put on the halter you can teach her to lead with just a lead rope looped around her neck holding both ends so if she bolts you can get loose fast then lead her with the feed bucket it will work the important thing is end on a good note and have plenty of time to walk her down those first times, dont give up she will stop sooner or later just go slow and talk to her. Better you have fed her a few times before through the fence. The best riding horse I ever had was a 7 year old mare it took 3 days to catch the first time the owner couldnt even catch her in a stall without roping her. I just took my time and went slow in 6 months I was tracking cows and she became my heeling horse . Patience she is scared people are something she has probably seen from a distance and when close up it was probably traumatic for her. but to answer your question unless she is dangerous in some way she really wont be any harder to train than a 3 year old who has had little or no good human contact. I have owned or trained over 200 horses in the past patience and winning there trust is the key to training any horse


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I might add that on a colt or barely handled horse before I quit with them I always spend a little lovey time petting talking and a few bites of sweet feed not alot if its not feeding time but enough that the last thing she remembers of the day with you is good in time she will come to the gate when she sees you looking for that attention I know my way doesnt sound very manly lol especially a ex-marine but horses are like dogs and small children they either like you or they dont and there first opinion of you and how you deal with them those times will determine your relationship for the rest of the time you have them they either trust you and do to please you or they fear you and do because they feel they have to


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

9 years old is not old. If she has been left alone, she will be a clean slate and should be pretty easy to start.

Now if she has been started/messed with, been allowed to be pushy to humans and has gotten away with it, expect it to take years to re train her. Horse's like this, are also a lot more likely to always test you, to make sure you are going to make them mind.

In all honesty, it is up to you to wither you want to give it a try. There are a lot of nice horse's out there.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I'm sort of in the middle of that type of situation now, only my subjects are 12-13 years old. Best thing to do IMO is isolate the horse from the herd, make it so you are her only buddy. Be kind but firm. The #1 aim is to have every session, every interaction, end on a positive note. If she starts to get the upper hand, stop and switch to something 180 degrees in the other direction until you can figure a way around the advantage she has. Mares can be a lot harder than geldings to work with , but once they figure out the deal they often give you more than a gelding. More heart as they say. 

I took a 12 year old Percheron mare that had only been imprinted briefly and had her lifting her feet for me in 45 minutes. I'm not Clinton Anderson or Pat Parrelli. I'm just an average guy. It can be done if you learn the whole pressure and release thing. That's about 90% of working with horses at the start. Pressure and instant release when you get the very first sign of compliance. Make it easy for the horse to do the right thing.

Oh, and don't do like I do and lose your temper. 99% percent of my problems come directly from that guy I see in the mirror every morning.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

otter hit it on the head. we had the best of luck with a mare who hadn't been handled, 8 yo, and kid not, I was riding her within a week of her first ride, bareback with a halter. after the first few session, it was like she was a broke 8yo in the traditional timeline. and she was solid and safe all her years.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the great replies... this is awesome!!!!!!!!
The mare is a Fjord - Rusty - and belongs to my neighbor. The neighbor got her as a broodmare, but Rusty wasn't bred and has been sitting a paddock with 11 horses for quiet a while now. The owner has finally decided she wants to do something with Rusty, but she doesn't know much and has little experience with a green horse, so she asked for my help..... I am not a trainer but here is my experience with horses like that: I worked with "problem horses" quite a few times - basically starting from scratch in order to find the holes in their training and then go from there. It's been a rewarding experience - even with the much older ones (17 and 18 years). HOWEVER...... the key to success largely depended on whoever was handling/riding the horse afterwards. Some of the older ones reverted rather quickly when not worked on a regular basis or when getting inconsistent handling. Most of the younger horses retained the training and came around pretty quick after someone let them get away with stuff again, the older ones hmmmm..... not so much. BUT, I will help my neighbor get this mare started and your responses have been encouraging me to try - mostly for Rusty's sake. The poor horse wouldn't stand a chance in hell otherwise. There are too many older, unbroke horses out there and their lifes are pretty miserable - no farrier care, no health care or doctoring and of course no one who really cares period. Rusty doesn't deserve that.The neighbor had 2 trainers come and look at Rusty and both basically said: you can't afford to do this - it will take forever and you'll never get your money back...... Ok, so paying someone to do this may not be the most economical way to go, but I don't think Rusty is a lost cause. She did come up to me yesterday after I crouched down outside the paddock she's in - this strategy has always worked for me and I was able to touch the horse after few times - I can't use food reward right now due to her being in with so many other horses and she's somewhere in the middle as far as her rank in the herd is concerned .... I will have to convince the owner to seperate her from the herd in order to establish a relationship with her and she can't hide behind her herd mates which is what she's been doing. 

Thanks again for the encouraging posts!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Getting her separated is step one. If the owner isn't willing to do that then you don't have a chance. That goes for any horse. If they are in the herd then you are just an annoyance.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I once trained a 10 y/o PMU mare. You could halter and semi-lead her, but she wasn't trained at all otherwise. She wasn't used to being handled, nor did she have any manners. As a Shire/TB cross, she intimidated her owner. We were riding her within a short spell, and she went on to become a great trail horse (the owner's intent).


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Separation is key as other have mentioned.

We have a naughty 8 yo pony who was a holy terror. Bitter and a kicker he was. Dd and I fell in love with him and started working with him. For about 5 months he lived in a tiny pen all by himself.

He now lives with our donkeys now that he has respect for dd and I. 

Now to start teaching him to rein now that the weather is starting to be pleasant.

This is dd and I first time working with a horse. We are donkey people and the learning curve is interesting 

Mrs Whodunit


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

A little update: the owner will get some panels for a round pen so we can separate Rusty from the others and I'll have a safe palce to work her, but it may still be a few weeks before we can do this. Been visiting her twice a day and she is looking for me now. I can touch her head and neck (until the other horses chase her off) and I'll do this routine until we can get her by herself. She does need hoof care and my farrier is willing to help with the desensitizing to hoof handling since this is becoming a priority. Hopefully I can get this done soon, since I surely don't want to rush this step.
The good news : she seems to have gotten used to me. The bad news: when one of the other horse owners showed up today and tried to get close to her Rusty came unglued..... not sure what that was all about, but I hope she wasn't abused before my neighbor got her - that could make things a little more complicated.
Rusty's owner realized that this whole process will take some time and thankfully she is not in a hurry - she has a few other horses she can ride and work with. I'm trying to convince her to take some riding lessons .... it would boost her confidence and maybe all the efforts to start this mare won't be in vain. The owner has offered to give me the mare if she feels that she is too much horse for her, but I'm really not interested in owning another "project horse" - I already got one of those and I'm just starting to really enjoy her after working out all the kinks. Thanks again for the replies - this is fun!


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

If she was a broodmare then she should at least be halter broke and have SOME handling... no? I have trained older broodmares (in their early teens) that have been handled some but never saddled. It is a breeze compared to starting babies. 

Even if she's been sitting in a pasture for the last few years, the fact that she has had SOME basic handling at some point will help you a lot (so long as it hasn't been bad handling). 

If her hooves are really bad, it may be worth it to sedate her and just get them done. Then you can take your time working with her feet and not have to rush it. If you go that route, it probably makes sense to have her teeth checked and (probably) floated while she's sedated. Of course, the vet has to be able to get close to her in order to do that, but that could be weeks away, whereas working with her feet to the point that she can accept a farrier could be months down the road. It really all depends on her personality.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

Rusty was never bred - and her current owner suspects one of the reasons for that is that she isn't halter broke and the farm she was at didn't do pasture breeding.... but who knows. The previous owners weren't truthful about any of the animals they sold or gave away and from what I heard, one of the other mares they got rid of really knew nothing whatsoever - and she was older than Rusty. Rusty's feet are not bad, but I want them taken care of - I'm very anal about that kind of stuff (my grandfather was a farrier.....). I don't know if the owner is willing to spend a lot of money on vet bills (for sedation for hoof care and teeth), so I need to get busy with getting her used to being handled - which really isn't going to happen until she is seperated. I wish all this was up to me, but it isn't. I want to help this horse have a better life and hopefully not end up in some real ugly situation - like so many do. 

One of the horses I own came from a similar situation. I have "rehabbed" her and she is a great horse now, but it's been a long, rocky road to get there and in the end it was well worth it. But the difference is that I had total control over the situation and could do whatever was necessary to set up my horse (and myself) for success. Rusty is a different story - she's not my horse and her owner isn't very experienced - not ideal conditions.... but I'll do what I can.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I totally understand working with other people's horses and not being able to really do things the way you would want them done. It can be frustrating. I look forward to hearing about the progress that you make. It sounds like you've got your work cut out for you. 

You probably should mention the teeth to the owner, just so she's prepared. This horse will most likely need her teeth done before she will be able to work comfortably with a bit in her mouth. From the sounds of it, it's unlikely that they have ever been floated. That may be a long way away, but in my experience it's good to get people thinking about these things well ahead of time. Lots of time inexperienced owners don't think about "hidden" expenses like that, and if you spring them on at the last minute it can come as a shock.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

So here is the latest on Rusty. She is halter broke. We built a shoot out of a few panels and got her into another paddock. As soon as she was by herself, she became real easy to catch and halter. I taught her to lead and disengage her hind quarters, back up and yield the front end and stand tied. We did lots of despooking (she is super flighty and spooky) and the farrier was able to trim her feet after I got her to pick up her feet using a rope first. She was real good for the farrier and he took his time to make it a good experience for her. However, it turns out that this is as far as the training will go. Rusty is not 100% sound and it appears that she has vision problems - which may explain why she is so spooky. Her right eye appears just a little "foggy" - barely noticable, but no doubt about it. She is also off going to the right at the trot (and it started before the farrier trimmed her feet). It's inconsistent and could be a chiropractic issue, but the owner is not willing to spend any more money on this horse, so she's going to sell her...... I'm bummed about the whole thing, but I learned a lot in the process. It is worth starting an older horse - as long as you have to say-so in the whole matter.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Celtichorse said:


> So here is the latest on Rusty. She is halter broke. We built a shoot out of a few panels and got her into another paddock. As soon as she was by herself, she became real easy to catch and halter. I taught her to lead and disengage her hind quarters, back up and yield the front end and stand tied. We did lots of despooking (she is super flighty and spooky) and the farrier was able to trim her feet after I got her to pick up her feet using a rope first. She was real good for the farrier and he took his time to make it a good experience for her. However, it turns out that this is as far as the training will go. Rusty is not 100% sound and it appears that she has vision problems - which may explain why she is so spooky. Her right eye appears just a little "foggy" - barely noticable, but no doubt about it. She is also off going to the right at the trot (and it started before the farrier trimmed her feet). It's inconsistent and could be a chiropractic issue, but the owner is not willing to spend any more money on this horse, so she's going to sell her...... I'm bummed about the whole thing, but I learned a lot in the process. It is worth starting an older horse - as long as you have to say-so in the whole matter.


You might recommend to the owner that he kindly put her down. Chances are not good for her to end up anyplace good.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

It's an unfortunate situation. :/


----------

